# So you Dragon furs



## MrBlack (Mar 28, 2010)

are you guys like flipping the fuck out over that new dreamworks dragon movie?


Just a question.....DERP


----------



## JDFox (Mar 28, 2010)

Fail


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Im unable to see it but yeah some of them are really excited about that movie.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

im not even a dragon and i wanna se that movie! :3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> im not even a dragon and i wanna se that movie! :3


 
Same.
Looks kinda cute.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

i just want a pet dragon.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Must see it. :3


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> i just want a pet dragon.



No. We are not your pets!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind I guess if the cinema wasn't going to be filled with children.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to see it but I'm waiting until it's about to go out of theater so no one will be there.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

i am, because dragons are pretty much one of the hottest animals ever.

no not really. i mean, they are one of the hottest animals ever, but not in that movie.

looks really cute though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2010)

FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i am, because dragons are pretty much one of the hottest animals ever.
> 
> no not really. i mean, they are one of the hottest animals ever, but not in that movie.
> 
> looks really cute though.



Thanks you for noticing.^-^


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thanks you for noticing.^-^



<3


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Rawrz!


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 28, 2010)

The movie was AMAZING
Must see :3
I totally want a dragon >.>
But then, I've wanted one since I new what dragons were which was... I forget. It was a long time ago. And I usually(and still do) imagine a dragon running alongside the vehicle I'm in if I'm not driving. 

Also, about seeing it without children. 
1) Do the 9pm + shows
2) pick 2D rather than 3D

My bf and I were the only ones in the theater.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 28, 2010)

No, because I no longer am one and I really don't care for these movies by the way..


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear Gerard Butler is in it....Id go see the movie just for the hopes of him kicking a dragon down a pit of death....Fuck....yea....


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 28, 2010)

Glaice said:


> No, because I no longer am one and I really don't care for these movies by the way..



Why not? Its a good movie


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Dragon haters!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i am, because dragons are pretty much one of the hottest animals ever.
> 
> no not really. i mean, they are one of the hottest animals ever, but not in that movie.
> 
> looks really cute though.



<3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 28, 2010)

All dragons are pets.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> All dragons are pets.



No. All Doom marines are food.


----------



## Kyto (Mar 28, 2010)

Meh. I might see it sometime when I don't have anything better to do.


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON



For the movie, wouldn't it be: FUCK YOU I HAVE A DRAGON?


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> No. All Doom marines are food.


OM NOM NOM


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> OM NOM NOM



Those are the sounds of one hungry ass dragon.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 28, 2010)

Not really. It's another trite piece of trash with a predicable cliche plot-line, and the dragons look more like salamanders with bat wings stuck on them.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw it today, Toothless was absolutely ADORABLE!!!!  X3


----------



## Phobiac (Mar 28, 2010)

Secretly, I am very excited. 
I don't know that I want to sit in a theatre with a load of snotty-nosed brats, though. I'll probably watch it when somebody uploads it to the internet.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Those are the sounds of one hungry ass dragon.


Lawls but seriously though the movie looks good I'll have to check it out, but Clash of the Titans looks beast


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 28, 2010)

Not much of a dragonfur but that movie was prolly the best animated movie I have ever seen :O


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Not much of a dragonfur but that movie was prolly the best animated movie I have ever seen :O



This is what I like to hear.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 28, 2010)

Phobiac said:


> Secretly, I am very excited.
> I don't know that I want to sit in a theatre with a load of snotty-nosed brats, though. I'll probably watch it when somebody uploads it to the internet.



Go to the last show on a weeknight - unlikely to be many kids in the place that late on a school night. And forget about watching a download - you need to see this film on a big screen... in 3D!


----------



## Conker (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like to see it, but Dreamworks can be pretty spotty when it comes to the quality of their animated movies.

Sure gonna wait a bit for the theaters to empty out before I go though. Hate watching kids movies in the theater because some lil fucker is gonna go "WHY IS THE OLD MAN SAD?" when he's clearly standing next to the coffin his now corpse of a wife is in.

WAY TO RUIN THE MOMENT YOU STUPID FAGGOT >:|


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> (something)


 
Get a load of this.
Oh yeah...
That. Just. Happened.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 28, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'd like to see it, but Dreamworks can be pretty spotty when it comes to the quality of their animated movies.



perhaps you should look at this.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> No. We are not your pets!



The hell you aren't! >:V

Now get on your knees so that I can mount you.



HarleyParanoia said:


> perhaps you should look at this.



I love that face.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 28, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> are you guys like flipping the fuck out over that new dreamworks dragon movie?
> 
> 
> Just a question.....DERP


Haven't seen it yet.  :cry: that I can't see it with my son.  He REALLY wanted to see that movie with me.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The hell you aren't! >:V
> 
> Now get on your knees so that I can mount you.
> 
> ...



Id like to see you try.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Id like to see you try.



I know you would.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I know you would.



I take that as a challenge.
I doubt you have what it takes.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> I take that as a challenge.
> I doubt you have what it takes.



If I can prove to you that I can, will you comply submissively?


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If I can prove to you that I can, will you comply submissively?



Maybe but guarantee nothin. You just hope i dont grind into pounder.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Maybe but guarantee nothin. You just hope i dont grind into pounder.





quayza said:


> Id like to see you try.



*tries*

Whether or not I succeeded doesn't matter. The condition was that I *try*.

I tried.


----------



## Conker (Mar 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> perhaps you should look at this.


I loled :3 Though I do love Shrek and Over the Hedge.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *tries*
> 
> Whether or not I succeeded doesn't matter. The condition was that I *try*.
> 
> I tried.



You tried and failed.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> You tried and failed.



Ah, you thought I was going for the physical approach.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, you thought I was going for the physical approach.



Enough mind games human. I can give you a quick ride if it stop your yammering.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Enough mind games human. I can give you a quick ride if it stop your yammering.



Better be fun as hell and not include my death in any way, directly or otherwise.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> im not even a dragon and i wanna se that movie! :3



yeah me too! it look good n funny. :3


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Better be fun as hell and not include my death in any way, directly or otherwise.



*Grins* Well then you better have one hell of a grip.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Grins* Well then you better have one hell of a grip.



I've got some natural reins here.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've got some natural reins here.



Natural reins my ass. Lets do this already. *Takes off*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Natural reins my ass. Lets do this already. *Takes off*



Your natural reins must tickle your nose a lot, eh?

Btw, you just lost the Game.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your natural reins must tickle your nose a lot, eh?
> 
> Btw, you just lost the Game.



Guess you could say that.


Btw, i am immune to the game.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Guess you could say that.
> 
> 
> Btw, i am immune to the game.



Wrong game.



quayza said:


> I take that as a challenge.
> I doubt you have what it takes.



You didn't think I could ride you.

Here I am.
Riding.
You.

Riding you.
Long.
And hard.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wrong game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck! i done been Hoodwinked!
Guess your one of the more clever humans these days but whats to keep me from dropping you right now?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fuck! i done been Hoodwinked!
> Guess your one of the more clever humans these days but whats to keep me from dropping you right now?



Natural reins. Drop me and I'll pull your whiskers off with my weight.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Natural reins. Drop me and I'll pull your whiskers off with my weight.



Compared to me your not heavy enough to do that. To me your less than a pound.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Compared to me your not heavy enough to do that. To me your less than a pound.



To you, yes.

But your whiskers are sensitive slivers of nerves and skin.

I don't think they'll hold.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> To you, yes.
> 
> But your whiskers are sensitive slivers of nerves and skin.
> 
> I don't think they'll hold.



*Growls*
You smug little bastard. Enjoy your ride while it last. Might not be so forgiving when we land.
*Flies over mountains.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Growls*
> You smug little bastard. Enjoy your ride while it last. Might not be so forgiving when we land.
> *Flies over mountains.*



I have planned for this.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I have planned for this.



Right, im sure you have.
*Skims lake water*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Right, im sure you have.
> *Skims lake water*



Land.
Sea.
Air.
Space.
Time.

I control it all.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

What a load of crock. Your a human and therefore powerless in those area. I on the other hand have those same abilites. In fact i am a space dragon. Even if you did have such power. I count easily counter.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> What a load of crock. Your a human and therefore powerless in those area. I on the other hand have those same abilites. In fact i am a space dragon. Even if you did have such power. I count easily counter.



I have a watch.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

And i have rows of sharp teeth. Wanna see.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> And i have rows of sharp teeth. Wanna see.



Sure. Let me get my dentistry kit.

*pulls out a pair of rusty pliers*

In case of any cavities :V .


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

*Laughs evily*
You amuse me human. You wont get the chance to do any tooth yanking. Excusse me while of think of what to do with you so sit back and relax until then.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Laughs evily*
> You amuse me human. You wont get the chance to do any tooth yanking. Excusse me while of think of what to do with you so sit back and relax until then.



*shrug* I am perpetually relaxed, but I think I'll take off now.

*Jumps and pulls cord to release parachute*


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *shrug* I am perpetually relaxed, but I think I'll take off now.
> 
> *Jumps and pulls cord to release parachute*



Hmm. Wise choice human but i cant say you did not keep me quite entertained. Most never make it this far and live. I applaud you.
*Roars and takes off*


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmm. Wise choice human but i cant say you did not keep me quite entertained. Most never make it this far and live. I applaud you.
> *Roars and takes off*


I want some snapple


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hmm. Wise choice human but i cant say you did not keep me quite entertained. Most never make it this far and live. I applaud you.
> *Roars and takes off*



*activates the nets*

*rockets shoot towards quayza and explode, expelling nets*

*quayza hurtles towards the ground, entangled*

I didn't say I was done.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

*Roars*
Big mistake!
*Scortches net and flies near. Teeth showing*


(Im afraid this is sounding like something which is not allowed human. Less we get disscovered)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Roars*
> Big mistake!
> *Scortches net and flies near. Teeth showing*
> 
> ...



Sounding like vore to you? If I film it, will it be attempted snuff? It might be RP'ing.

I say attempted because of that electrical collar I put around your neck while we were flying and you were showing me your teeth.

*presses button*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

HEY WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING IN HERE MY RP SENSES ARE TINGLING. >:[

...Just kidding, carry on.  XD


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> HEY WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING IN HERE MY RP SENSES ARE TINGLING. >:[
> 
> ...Just kidding, carry on.  XD



Oh shit run!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> HEY WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING IN HERE MY RP SENSES ARE TINGLING. >:[
> 
> ...Just kidding, carry on.  XD



RapePretentiously RealPorn RayPolo? Where?!


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 29, 2010)

These rps make me want in on ze rps...but I am not a ninja nor a dragon, I am a fox who is just watching ze carnage, LAWLS


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

We didnt do anything i swear!

<-< >->


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> We didnt do anything i swear!
> 
> <-< >->



Not in that sense. 

But in another, we did.

And in yet another, you're a dragonfly.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> These rps make me want in on ze rps...but I am not a ninja nor a dragon, I am a fox who is just watching ze carnage, LAWLS


 
We can sit over in the corner and eat popcorn and cheer on our favorite team.  And possibly place bets.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Let go dragons, LET'S GO! RAH RAH!


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We can sit over in the corner and eat popcorn and cheer on our favorite team.  And possibly place bets.


I place my bets on the ninja, sorry dragon....but hes a fucking ninja :U so how about that popcorn!


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not in that sense.
> 
> But in another, we did.
> 
> And in yet another, you're a dragonfly.



I hope you arent refering to me as an insect human. Yes i am a dragon that flies thank you.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We can sit over in the corner and eat popcorn and cheer on our favorite team.  And possibly place bets.



Too easy. Atrakaj obviously is going to win. The question is how?


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy crap we have viewers watching the action!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> We can sit over in the corner and eat popcorn and  cheer on our favorite team.  And possibly place bets.



I'd better get a percentage.



Captain Spyro said:


> Let go dragons, LET'S GO! RAH RAH!



Your face says "Yay, dragons!" But your mind says, "He's fucked."



MrBlack said:


> I place my bets on the ninja, sorry dragon....but  hes a fucking ninja :U so how about that popcorn!



Save me some!



quayza said:


> I hope you arent refering to me as an insect human. Yes i am a dragon that flies thank you.



I may be.

I might not be.

Or I may be not being both.



Browder said:


> Too easy. Atrakaj obviously is going to win. The question is how?



How indeed. Even I do not know.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Holy crap we have viewers watching the action!



Obviously. This is a forum. Nothing you do is private. NOTHING! *MUHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Holy crap we have viewers watching the action!



And while you were distracted, I just shot your gums with morphine :V .

Do you feel the lack of feeling?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your face says "Yay, dragons!" But your mind says, "He's fucked."



Never underestimate dragons, my friend.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

Game On!


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And while you were distracted, I just shot your gums with morphine :V .
> 
> Do you feel the lack of feeling?



Ahh You Bastard!
How about this.
*Claws your parachute. 

Happy landings.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Never underestimate dragons, my friend.



I never do.

Because my underestimates are overestimates.



quayza said:


> Gwam Oom!



Fix'd to account for the morphine :V .


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ahh You Bastard!
> How about this.
> *Claws your parachute.
> 
> Happy landings.



*splashes into the water*

Luckily I had a sub down here. As I said, I rule the sea.

Fire literally inaccurate air torpedoes!


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I never do.
> 
> Because my underestimates are overestimates.
> 
> ...



No matter. My action still stands, 
*Waits to hear the splatter of human hitting the ground.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> No matter. My action still stands,
> *Waits to hear the splatter of human hitting the ground.*



The speed of sound must have slowed down since last I checked, if you still haven't heard :V .



atrakaj said:


> *splashes into the water*
> 
> Luckily I had a sub down here. As I said, I rule the sea.
> 
> Fire literally inaccurate air torpedoes!




And while you're waiting to hear me splat, and my torpedoes streak towards you, I think I'll have some of that popcorn.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The speed of sound must have slowed down since last I checked, if you still haven't heard :V .


This is quite a fight, but It is late, I will head to bed, but I will see the results of this fight tomorrow


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The speed of sound must have slowed down since last I checked, if you still haven't heard :V .



Air torpedos! Please!
*Bats them away with tail.*
What a joke.
*Slams into sub creating large hole.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> This is quite a fight, but It is late, I will head to bed, but I will see the results of this fight tomorrow



*salute* Good night, soldier. I look forward to your report on the locked thread that will be my victory.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *salute* Good night, soldier. I look forward to your report on the locked thread that will be my victory.



You wish.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Air torpedos! Please!
> *Bats them away with tail.*
> What a joke.
> *Slams into sub creating large hole.*



*watches through periscope as the dragon tears into the decoy*

Detonate....NOW!

**KA-BOOM!*
*​


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *watches through periscope as the dragon tears into the decoy*
> 
> Detonate....NOW!
> 
> ...



*Roars and vanishes under water for 3 minutes.*

I am not yet defeated!

*Swims in circles sucking you into a whirlpool.*

Meet your watery grave.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Roars and vanishes under water for 3 minutes.*
> 
> I am not yet defeated!
> 
> ...



As they say:

Watery grave,

Meet instant revival.

Also big explosions.


*Explodes into the air in some kind of freakishly advanced rocket-powered jet that is also water-proof.*

Let's dance.

*half-throttle*


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> As they say:
> 
> Watery grave,
> 
> ...



*Burst out of water angry as hell*
I WILL END YOU!
*Launches mass fireball.*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

*munches popcorn placidly.*  o.o


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *munches popcorn placidly.*  o.o



*Steals*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *munches popcorn placidly.*  o.o





Browder said:


> *Steals*



Slushies anyone?

*Sip.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Burst out of water angry as hell*
> I WILL END YOU!
> *Launches mass fireball.*



*evil chuckle*

You still don't understand.

What it's all...

For.

*close-up of a slow smile*

*FULL-THROTTLE*

*Spiral rotations to create a vortex surrounding the fireball, cutting off its oxygen and making it disappear.*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Slushies anyone?
> 
> *Sip.*


 
OOOOH.  I want a slushie.  :O


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> OOOOH.  I want a slushie.  :O



And what flavor, my dear? ^_^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> And what flavor, my dear? ^_^



She'll want something red, I believe.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *evil chuckle*
> 
> You still don't understand.
> 
> ...



*Growl*

Try this on for size.

As you may know

There is strenght in numbers.

*Splits self in 3 seperate beast.*
You not only have 1 but 3 terrors of the sky to handle.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> OOOOH. I want a slushie. :O


 
Would you like a sandwich with that? :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> Would you like a sandwich with that? :V



Are there twizzlers?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Growl*
> 
> Try this on for size.
> 
> ...



Ah, but if three real can beat one real, can fifty false beat three real?

*Activates hologram emitter to make jet look like quayza, and make 49 more holograms of quayza.*

Strength in numbers.

Only applies.

When you know which numbers.

Are your strength.



leon said:


> Would you like a sandwich with that? :V



Envious?


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Envious?


 
Maybe just a little. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> :V



Says it all. The rest is just fluff.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Says it all. The rest is just fluff.


 
I love my fluff. :3c


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

They are part of me so no number of copies can blind my sight.

Who is who is a simple qustion.
*Menacing laugh from all three simultaniously*

Suck on this, meat bag!

*Breaks threw illusions and straight for you.*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I love my fluff. :3c



Envious of me? I'm just offering a slushie. :3

You want one to? ^_^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> They are part of me so no number of copies can blind me my sight.
> 
> Who is who is a simple qustion.
> *Menacing laugh from all three simultaniously*
> ...



Did you say suck?

*Three identical pods eject from the jet and latch onto each dragon's back, in the one place on their back that they can't reach themselves.*

One is me.

Two are not.

Two are bombs.

One is not.

Touch one, end all.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Envious of me? I'm just offering a slushie. :3
> 
> You want one to? ^_^


I'm not envious. :V

Yes please, mix all the flavors together. :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm *was *envious. :V
> 
> But now that you're giving me a slushy I <3 you. :3
> 
> Want a sandwich?



:V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm not envious. :V
> 
> Yes please, mix all the flavors together. :3



Of course. One for you my friend and one for the sweet Nylak...if she tells me a flavor. XD

*Mixing.*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

I WANNA CHERRY SLUSHIEEEEE.  Unless you have those Coke ones, cause those are kickass.

Anna sammich.  *snugs Leon*  ^^


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Did you say suck?
> 
> *Three identical pods eject from the jet and latch onto each dragon's back, in the one place on their back that they can't reach themselves.*
> 
> ...



Bodies start to vibrate ans intense particle seperation occurs.

Sorry but no explosion for you.

*Bombs fall of as particles reform.*

One is light. 


One is dark.

One is neither.

We play our part.


One dissapers in light, The other in the darkness, and one in liquid like air.

We are what you cant concieve!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I WANNA CHERRY SLUSHIEEEEE.  Unless you have those Coke ones, cause those are kickass.
> 
> Anna sammich.  *snugs Leon*  ^^



*Mixing cherry slushie.* Coming up! ^_^

*Also mixing coke slushie.* :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> :V


Thanks for fixing that for me, thank you. :V



Nylak said:


> I WANNA CHERRY SLUSHIEEEEE. Unless you have those Coke ones, cause those are kickass.
> 
> Anna sammich. *snugs Leon* ^^


 
*makes sandwhich* anything for you. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Mixing cherry slushie.* Coming up! ^_^
> 
> *Also mixing coke slushie.* :3


 
Gasp! Double slushie. <3



leon said:


> *makes sandwhich* anything for you. :3


 You guys are gonna spoil me.  ^__^


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Gasp!  Double slushie.  <3



*Steals* Thanks Nylak. Iluvu.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Bodies start to vibrate ans intense particle seperation occurs.
> 
> Sorry but no explosion for you.
> 
> ...



My bluff worked.


*As the pods fell, they opened to reveal its true contents.*

*The quayza clones opened their wings and screamed their defiance of gravity to the sky as they swept their wings down, lifting themselves up.*

*Upon one rode myself.*

And now, my pets, you fight yourself. Attack.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Gasp! Double slushie. <3
> 
> 
> You guys are gonna spoil me.  ^__^



*Chuckles.* Only for you. <3 ^_^

*Guves Nylak her two slushies, and Leon's his.*

Enjoy. ^_^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *I WANNA CHERRY SLUSHIEEEEE*.  Unless you have those Coke ones, cause those are kickass.
> 
> Anna sammich.  *snugs Leon*  ^^





atrakaj said:


> *She'll want something red, I believe.*



:V


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Gasp! Double slushie. <3
> 
> 
> You guys are gonna spoil me. ^__^


 
You deserve only the best. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> :V


What can I say?  Ya know me.  ;3 



Browder said:


> *Steals* Thanks Nylak. Iluvu.


 
GOD DAMN IT. GET BACK HERE BITCH. *CHASE*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What can I say?  Ya know me.  ;3



I love the truthful innuendo present in that  .


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My bluff worked.
> 
> 
> *As the pods fell, they opened to reveal its true contents.*
> ...



Cloning technology huh?

In my current state your efforts are worthless.

Their can only be the originals.

*Dragon of shadow appears and drags one clones underwater, drowning it. then fading back to shadow.

One down.

Two to go.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> GOD DAMN IT. GET BACK HERE BITCH. *CHASE*



*Hides* and starts sipping


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Hides* and starts sipping



Grrr...

Shall I make some more for the lovely Nylak? ^_^


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Shall I make some more for the lovely Nylak? ^_^


 
Yes pweese.  ;__;

Browder is mean.  And needs that slushie jammed forcefully down his throat, the next time I see him.  >_>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Cloning technology huh?
> 
> In my current state your efforts are worthless.
> 
> ...



In this world-

In this universe-

There is no such thing-

As original.

There is only-

The Inimically Mimical.

Welcome to my Multiverse.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes pweese. ;__;
> 
> Browder is mean. And needs that slushie jammed forcefully down his throat, the next time I see him. >_>


 
I think it should be shoved somewhere else. :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Browder is mean.  And needs that slushie jammed forcefully down his throat, the next time I see him.  >_>



What? No one's making me sammiches and I'm sure as hell not going to grovel while you get tasty frozen drinks. And another thing...-

-OH SHIT SHE CAN SEE ME. *Sprints*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I think it should be shoved somewhere else. :V


I like the way you think.  ...Ooh, that would be cold. >>



Browder said:


> What? No one's making me sammiches and I'm sure as hell not going to grovel while you get tasty frozen drinks. And another thing...-
> 
> -OH SHIT SHE CAN SEE ME. *Sprints*


 
ARGH THERE HE BE *CHASE*  D:<


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes pweese.  ;__;
> 
> Browder is mean.  And needs that slushie jammed forcefully down his throat, the next time I see him.  >_>



*Mixes up the Cherry and Coke slushies and quickly hands them to Nylak.* For you.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> What? *No one's making me sammiches* and I'm sure as hell not going to grovel while you get tasty frozen drinks. And another thing...-
> 
> -OH SHIT SHE CAN SEE ME. *Sprints*


 
All ya gotta do is ask. :V

Unless I'm makein Ny one. :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Mixes up the Cherry and Coke slushies and quickly hands them to Nylak.* For you.





leon said:


> All ya gotta do is ask. :V
> 
> Unless I'm makein Ny one. :3



I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I like the way you think.  ...Ooh, that would be cold. >>
> 
> 
> 
> ARGH THERE HE BE *CHASE*  D:<



*Leaps and climbs up sky light.*

Ha.*pant*  Otters can't jump. I win. *finishes slushie*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Leaps and climbs up sky light.*
> 
> Ha.*pant* Otters can't jump. I win. *finishes slushie*


 
*pulls out gun.* >:[  Hope it was tasty.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

You are just a low rank human.

You grasp thing you not yet understand.

Meet my others in this multiverse.

*Miltiple portals open giving way to the various forms of my beign.
Each speaking this phrase at one.*
"I am us.

He is me.

We are them.

Our Power Extendend!

*Main one speaks*

Welcome to your last day.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *pulls out gun.* >:[  Hope it was tasty.



Shall I...keep these i storage ma'am? o_o


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll take one of each, please.


*makes badass sandwhich* :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Shall I...keep these i storage ma'am? o_o


 
Yeah, hang on to those for a sec if you would, buddy. I gotta avenge the last ones. >:[ It's the principle of the thing.

NOBODY SWIPES MY SLUSHIIIEEEESSSSS.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> You are just a low rank human.
> 
> You grasp thing you not yet understand.
> 
> ...



I am the Prodigy.

Humans are primitive, yes.

But I am a freak.

A glitch in the system.

*Forms of self spawn from inner core.*

*Laws of gravity are ignored.*

These are my Doppelgangers.

I am a Doppelganger.

*As one.*

"We are the Doppelganger.

We are Jocular Sarcasm.

We...

Are the Inimically Mimical."



Yes, this is our last day.

Because today will never end.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, hang on to those for a sec if you would, buddy. I gotta avenge the last ones. >:[ It's the principle of the thing.
> 
> NOBODY SWIPES MY SLUSHIIIEEEESSSSS.


 
Master you're scaring me...... more than usual. :'[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> *makes badass sandwhich* :3



Awesome.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> Master you're scaring me...... more than usual. :'[


 Aww.  ...Do I usually scare you?  >3>  I sowwy.  *snug*


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, hang on to those for a sec if you would, buddy. I gotta avenge the last ones. >:[ It's the principle of the thing.
> 
> NOBODY SWIPES MY SLUSHIIIEEEESSSSS.



Can I at least get someone to make me a sammich before I die? I would like liverwurst please...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, hang on to those for a sec if you would, buddy. I gotta avenge the last ones. >:[ It's the principle of the thing.
> 
> NOBODY SWIPES MY SLUSHIIIEEEESSSSS.



Heh, sure. *Puts in slushie vault.* I like this.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Can I at least get someone to make me a sammich before I die? I would like liverwurst please...



Hang on, I'll get Harley to make his cockmeat sandwich.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I am the Prodigy.
> 
> Humans are primitive, yes.
> 
> ...



*ALL HELL BRAKES LOSE!*

*Mountains are smahed. Forest are vaparized, water dry up as the mother of all slug fest occurs.*

Tonight we fight like never before!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *ALL HELL BRAKES LOSE!*
> 
> *Mountains are smahed. Forest are vaparized, water dry up as the mother of all slug fest occurs.*
> 
> Tonight we fight like never before!



*One sun begins to implode, the other, to explode.*

Because never before have we fought like tonight.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hang on, I'll get Harley to make his cockmeat sandwich.


I might sig this. :V



Browder said:


> Can I at least get someone to make me a sammich before I die? I would like liverwurst please...


*makes sandwich without liverwurst* :V



Nylak said:


> Aww. ...Do I usually scare you? >3> I sowwy. *snug*


It's quite alright. :3 *snugz*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

...Fine.  Browder can have his sandwich.  I'll shoot him later.  >_>

*retrieves slushies and sips and observes solar explosion*

Oooooh.  Pretty.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

The might of the Draconian Federation could not match this. *Sits near Leon and Nylak.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I might sig this. :V



Be sure to include his in a nest quote.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *One sun begins to implode, the other, to explode.*
> 
> Because never before have we fought like tonight.



Each side takes hit and losses fighters. If this keep up there might not be an earth any longer of the thousands of fighters.

Team drakken launches multiple energy blast of various types.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hang on, I'll get Harley to make his cockmeat sandwich.



Actually this will do for my purposes. *Uses Cockmeat Sandwich as a Meat Shield against bullets*

Sorry Harley...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

DRAGONS ARE FAAAGS


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Each side takes hit and losses fighters. If this keep up there might not be an earth any longer of the thousands of fighters.
> 
> Team drakken launches multiple energy blast of various types.



There was never an Earth-

Only a Terra.

A copy of our dream-

Of a true home.

*The Doppelganger absorbs the energy blasts and returns them in the form of thousands of small pellets, moving at Mach 1.3.*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS ARE FAAAGS


 
SHUT UP WE'RE WATCHING THE SHOW.  >:[

Sit down and have a slushie.  I have two.  Want one?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DRAGONS ARE FAAAGS



Dragonbullshit!


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> SHUT UP WE'RE WATCHING THE SHOW. >:[
> 
> Sit down and have a slushie. I have two. Want one?


 
I could also get her a sandwich. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I could also get her a sandwich. :V



She's starting to forget about you.

You're seeing the signs.

You may need a new shtick.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There was never an Earth-
> 
> Only a Terra.
> 
> ...



ARMOR ALL!

*Command is called as all close wings around themselves turning them into darkmatter shields defflecting pellets back toward the attackers.

Some were not fast enough on both sides.

Gonna have fun with this tonight. 
Few beast charge, spining rapidly with the force or the strongest drill ever made.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> SHUT UP WE'RE WATCHING THE SHOW.  >:[
> 
> Sit down and have a slushie.  I have two.  Want one?



>:/ no.

I has a mad.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ no.
> 
> I has a mad.



BOOOOOOO!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> ARMOR ALL!
> 
> *Command is called as all close wings around themselves turning them into darkmatter shields defflecting pellets back toward the attackers.
> 
> ...



*The Doppelganger forms a vortex of spiraling energy, gathering the pellets and gathering them into a beam with the power of a dying sun, focused at the Dragon-Drill.*

Everything has, as it must, devolved into chaos.

Or maybe...

It isn't devolution.

But something else.

Something more...promising.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ no.
> 
> I has a mad.


 
Why does you has a mad?  D:


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She's starting to forget about you.
> 
> You're seeing the signs.
> 
> You may need a new shtick.


You're right,. :'[


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Why does you has a mad?  D:



How do you has a mad? 

Oh wait...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Why does you has a mad?  D:



Mammalians Against Dragons.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

I feel depressed. 

let me go write emo poetry and slash my wrists.







you should read my comic. *pokes siggy*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I feel depressed.
> 
> let me go write emo poetry and slash my wrists.


 
Oh. Okay. Have fun with that, hon. ^^ <3  Lemme know if I can help.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh. Okay. Have fun with that, hon. ^^ <3  Lemme know if I can help.



Ditto. ^_^ <3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I feel depressed.
> 
> let me go write emo poetry and slash my wrists.



Reverse that order and you'll create a pile of blood masterpiece.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Reverse that order and you'll create a pile of blood masterpiece.



how about I just dress like a mime and recite beatnik poetry.. it's more trendy


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *The Doppelganger forms a vortex of spiraling energy, gathering the pellets and gathering them into a beam with the power of a dying sun, focused at the Dragon-Drill.*
> 
> Everything has, as it must, devolved into chaos.
> 
> ...



BREAK FORMATION!!!!

Half who had formed the drill did make it but those that did continued the assault taking out a great number of foes.

Suddenly a new threat gets involved as every know earth defence unit arrives to try and intercept the chaos to no avail. Then simply were just distractions.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how about I just dress like a mime and recite beatnik poetry.. it's more trendy



In the foremost third-world countries, sure.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> BREAK FORMATION!!!!
> 
> Half who had formed the drill did make it but those that did continued the assault taking out a great number of foes.
> 
> Suddenly a new threat gets involved as every know earth defence unit arrives to try and intercept the chaos to no avail. Then simply were just distractions.



*douses in gasoline*

so I herd dragons are fireproof.

*throws cigarette on*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In the foremost third-world countries, sure.



arizona one of them? sure feels like it man.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> BREAK FORMATION!!!!
> 
> Half who had formed the drill did make it but those that did continued the assault taking out a great number of foes.
> 
> Suddenly a new threat gets involved as every know earth defence unit arrives to try and intercept the chaos to no avail. Then simply were just distractions.



Annoying humans.

*Flicks away nuclear missiles.*

I am normal-sized.

Yet I am titanic.

Enough of this.

Charge.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> arizona one of them? sure feels like it man.



No, Arizona is the backwater of the second-world states.


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2010)

Woah, the fuck happened to this thread?

Anyway, the movie looked really stupid, and nothing like what I would watch.

However, I am eating some How to Train Your Dragon Oreos right now. Why do these exist.

Off topic: saw Gamer for the first time yesterday. The fat guy totally reminded me of you guys.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, Arizona is the backwater of the second-world states.



aah. that explains it.

dem mexicans.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Woah, the fuck happened to this thread?
> 
> Anyway, the movie looked really stupid, and nothing like what I would watch.
> 
> ...


 Dude, get back off topic.  Jeez.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, get back off topic.  Jeez.



Do what the lady says. It's okay. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, get back off topic.  Jeez.



FUCK YOU IM GETTING DRUNK


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

*Torches a couple Fighter jets as the beast begain to life mass navy ships from the waters and hurls them at the enemy.*

Someone call for the navy?!!!!

Hope you like life size battle ship!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Torches a couple Fighter jets as the beast begain to life mass navy ships from the waters and hurls them at the enemy.*
> 
> Someone call for the navy?!!!!
> 
> Hope you like life size battle ship!!



WHY ARE YOU NOT ON FIRE


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> *Torches a couple Fighter jets as the beast begain to life mass navy ships from the waters and hurls them at the enemy.*
> 
> Someone call for the navy?!!!!
> 
> Hope you like life size battle ship!!



We shall destroy what you are.

We are one.

I shall-

We shall-


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

wut movie, you mean the one we rule 34 before it came out


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU IM GETTING DRUNK


 
I want some. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 29, 2010)

bye guys. internets gonna cut out.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> bye guys. internets gonna cut out.



Awesome timing.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> We shall destroy what you are.
> 
> We are one.
> 
> ...



You shall meet you faith.

The downfall of your kind begins and ends here!

The universe will know the true power of drsgon!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> You shall meet you faith.
> 
> The downfall of your kind begins and ends here!
> 
> The universe will know the true power of drsgon!



*The first Atrakaj crashes into the first quayza.*

Ahhh, and here we fall down.

Not just my kind, but yours as well.

*Begins to meld into quayza.*

I said I would destroy what you are.

Destruction is another word for change.

You shall change.

You shall have compassion.

You shall have a conscience.

*Merge is almost complete.*

*sigh* I guess I won't be drinking any more slushies, eh?

*soft chuckle* At least the day can finally end. I'm so tired.

*single tear falls from the remaining part of his face showing* So, so tired...

I shall-

You shall-

_We _shall be reborn.









































...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

So is the epic battle over yet?  Can I go to bed now?  >_>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So is the epic battle over yet?  Can I go to bed now?  >_>



Oh bah. You just want to stay up for the...the...well...something besides the battle.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *The first Atrakaj crashes into the first quayza.*
> 
> Ahhh, and here we fall down.
> 
> ...



Yes the fighting shall end for now.

We are not.

What we once were.

we are new life and new form.

Till next time.

Hopefully such a fight may not happen again.

we can only wait and see.




      (FIN)


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> (FIN)



OR IS IT?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> Yes the fighting shall end for now.
> 
> We are not.
> 
> ...



(NIF)

And the opposite of the end is...?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Good.  I'm tired.  And I have to get up for work in...FOUR HOURS AGAIN.  I take it back.  I hate you guys.



Captain Spyro said:


> Oh bah. You just want to stay up for the...the...well...something besides the battle.


 
Oh you.  >>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Good.  I'm tired.  And I have to get up for work in...FOUR HOURS AGAIN.  I take it back.  I hate you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you.  >>



Believe me...4 or 5 hours for me as well, but I still love you all.

Especially you Nylak.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I hate you guys.



We know. That's why you love us.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Good.  I'm tired.  And I have to get up for work in...FOUR HOURS AGAIN.  I take it back.  I hate you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you.  >>



Three for me. Love you Ny :3 .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, okay, enough with the lovefest.  God.  Furfags.  Bah.  *waves off*  Too friggin mushy up in here.


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> (NIF)
> 
> And the opposite of the end is...?



To tired.


We thank you all for watching and hope you enjoyed our little battle.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> To tired.
> 
> 
> We thank you all for watching and hope you enjoyed our little battle.


 
It was very entertaining.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

quayza said:


> To tired.
> 
> 
> We thank you all for watching and hope you enjoyed our little battle.



You made dragon-kind proud.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You made dragon-kind proud.


 
And you did the oppistie. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> And you did the oppistie. :V



...wha...


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

This is quayza saying.

Ta ta for now until next episode lol.

Night to all.


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ...wha...


 
You made slushies instead of helping your comrade, you failed. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> You made slushies instead of helping your comrade, you failed. :V



I'm weak by comparison, dammit. Besides, I'm proud of mah slushies. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'm weak by comparison, dammit. Besides, I'm proud of mah slushies. :3


 
They were some kickass slushies.  :]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> They were some kickass slushies.  :]



See? She appreciates them. It was worth it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> They were some kickass slushies.  :]



Weren't they though?


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> See? She appreciates them. It was worth it.


 I never said they weren't appreciated, I loved them, just you didn't fight in the glorius battle :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> Weren't they though?


 ...That's right, I still need to kick your ass.  o.o


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...That's right, I still need to kick your ass. o.o


 I thought you were going to shoot him? :3


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I thought you were going to shoot him? :3



I used Harley's cock-meat sandwich as a meat shield.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Right.  I believe the latest plan was to shove a slushie up his ass.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

leon said:


> I never said they weren't appreciated, I loved them, just you didn't fight in the glorius battle :V



I'm a lover. Not a fighter.

Ask Ranzun the Dragon Shark. He kicked my ass. >_>


----------



## Leon (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Right. I believe the latest plan was to shove a slushie up his ass.


Lets do both. ;D


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

whats be going on heres?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> whats be going on heres?


FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> whats be going on heres?


 Epic dragon battles and slushies and sandwiches.  :]


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON.


*promptly neuters*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON.



Bullshit!

Wanna slushie?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

brb stairs


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> brb stairs


 ...

Am I the only one who didn't get that?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> brb stairs



Stairs: BRB H&K



Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't get that?



Ditto. Reason for my response.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON.



You've posted that twice now >.<


----------



## sethisto (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't really see any dragons in it that fit my tastes, but the imax previews look really awesome so i want to see it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Am I the only one who didn't get that?


Have you heard of Tumbles, the dragon?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Have you heard of Tumbles, the dragon?


 Can't say I have.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Can't say I have.


that name is connected to a series of stairs to which they tumbled down


----------



## Nylak (Mar 29, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> that name is connected to a series of stairs to which they tumbled down


 I see.  o.o


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I see.  o.o


now you know what H&K ment


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Havent seen yet but i hope to soon. whats not to like, it has dragons:grin:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I see.  o.o


They story is better than that.

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Tumbles


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not a dragon and I thought that movie was awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I'm not a dragon and I thought that movie was awesome.


You're obviously not a dragon as they do not exist and you are a human.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're obviously not a dragon as they do not exist and you are a human.



party pooper


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're obviously not a dragon as they do not exist and you are a human.


 
Im a dragon and i exisit, heres a pic of me


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Im a dragon and i exisit, heres a pic of me



That's not you that's some cartoon dragon thing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're obviously not a dragon as they do not exist and you are a human.


 


Meadow said:


> party pooper


 
^ what he said


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> ^ what he said


I am the cold hard truth that slaps you in the face after you jack off to your fursona! >=[


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am the cold hard truth that slaps you in the face after you jack off to your fursona! >=[


 I thought no one saw that, oops


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I thought no one saw that, oops


YOU CANNOT HIDE FROM THE TRUTH


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU CANNOT HIDE FROM THE TRUTH


 
Maybe not but cant stop me from fantasizing from being a dragon

also need to check my locks, dont need more ppl spying on me. dont need other secrets getting known.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Maybe not but cant stop me from fantasizing from being a dragon
> 
> also need to check my locks, dont need more ppl spying on me. dont need other secrets getting known.


Why would you wanna be a dragon anyways? You'll just get beat up by warriors, mages, and rogues who want phat lewtz.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

may see it for the cute factor... I am more for the lore themed movies personally.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're obviously not a dragon as they do not exist and you are a human.



Hmm truth. 

I initially wanted to watch it with the excuse of "I'm an animation student, it's part of my research".


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Get a load of this.
> Oh yeah...
> That. Just. Happened.



What? What just happened?! I blinked and I missed it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

existence is subject to which definition you use lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> existence is subject to which definition you use lol


no


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

uh ya, if someone believes deities to exist then something that falls under that category (from pagan to christianity) would exist ... aka to pagans dragons DO exist. 

if you have to physically touch something for it to exist (in this instance deities would not fall into that category) then no they don't.... and in that line of thought, jesus wouldn't exist either... 

so yes it's open to interpretation of which definition you're using


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> uh ya, if someone believes deities to exist then something that falls under that category (from pagan to christianity) would exist ... aka to pagans dragons DO exist.
> 
> if you have to physically touch something for it to exist (in this instance deities would not fall into that category) then no they don't.... and in that line of thought, jesus wouldn't exist either...
> 
> so yes it's open to interpretation of which definition you're using


no


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

you can say "no" all day and wont change the fact that people believe deities exist even if you can't touch them and there's no concrete proof of their ever having physically existed.... lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> you can say "no" all day and wont change the fact that people believe deities exist even if you can't touch them and there's no concrete proof of their ever having physically existed.... lol


no


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

lol k record player...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> lol k record player...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

>=[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Okay, okay, enough with the lovefest.  God.   Furfags.  Bah.  *waves off*  Too friggin mushy up in here.



Heh heh. You still weren't asleep?



quayza said:


> To tired.
> 
> 
> We thank you all for watching and hope you enjoyed our little  battle.



Good, because I went to sleep after I posted that.



Captain Spyro said:


> You made dragon-kind proud.



By losing?



Heckler & Koch said:


> I am the cold hard truth that slaps you in the face after you jack off to your fursona! >=[



I don't jack off to my fursona. My fursona jacks off to other fursonas. That's the whole point.



KashakuTatsu said:


> uh ya, if someone believes deities to exist then something that falls under that category (from pagan to christianity) would exist ... aka to pagans dragons DO exist.
> 
> if you have to physically touch something for it to exist (in this instance deities would not fall into that category) then no they don't.... and in that line of thought, jesus wouldn't exist either...
> 
> so yes it's open to interpretation of which definition you're using



Let's talk about lizard-like aliens with wings that live in low-gravity environments!



Heckler & Koch said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> >=[



Cool story bro.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cool story bro.


I always tell cool stories brah


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always tell cool stories brah



You still haven't told the one about your yiff escapades in the Cajun Islands :V .


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You still haven't told the one about your yiff escapades in the Cajun Islands :V .


That is a story for another time my friend.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is a story for another time my friend.



Make a thread for it, then. I'm sure it'll get lots of replies and such before the mods lock it.

I suggest doing it at night, though, when more people are active.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Make a thread for it, then. I'm sure it'll get lots of replies and such before the mods lock it.
> 
> I suggest doing it at night, though, when more people are active.


I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of undead mages from WoW. I'm sure you're gunna bitch slap me for saying that though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

What.
Which movie.
I didn't see any movie or heard about it.
Last movie I watched was from the history channel HD.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know why but your avatar reminds me of undead mages from WoW. I'm sure *you're gunna bitch slap* me for saying that though.



I'm going to bitch sl-oh, ffffffff-

Fine, then.








Never played WoW.

Never want to.

If I really want to grind all day, I'll play RS.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm going to bitch sl-oh, ffffffff-
> 
> Fine, then.
> 
> ...



It's not nearly as grindy as it used to be, and it's so much fun on a PvP server. You can be such a huge dick to people.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not nearly as grindy as it used to be, and it's so much fun on a PvP server. *You can be such a huge dick to people.*



Hope they aren't gay :V .

Meh. I prefer DDO.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Meh. I prefer DDO.


Understandable, not everyone likes every game out there.

I for one, cannot fucking stand JRPGs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 29, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> are you guys like flipping the fuck out over that new dreamworks dragon movie?
> 
> 
> Just a question.....DERP


I know some people on my FA watch list have some obsession with the movie, drawing fanart or other doodles of that dragon (fortunately not rule #34, though). I just don't get it, the movie looks like any other shitty generic CGI animated movie where everything has to be LOLWACKY all the damn time because kids movies aren't allowed to be even slightly serious anymore.

Also, that dragon looks more like a fucking toad or salamander or something. I miss ye olde animated classics like The Secret of NIMH or Disney's old stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Understandable, not everyone likes every game out there.
> 
> I for one, cannot fucking stand JRPGs.



Hahaha. Do you mean ones that were made over in Japan, and then badly translated into English, or just all games made in that style?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hahaha. Do you mean ones that were made over in Japan, and then badly translated into English, or just all games made in that style?


Both. FF is the biggest offender. I hate the style, I hate the combat, I hate the story (AGNSTY TEENAGER AND HIS LOVESLAVE SAVE THE WORLD FROM THE EVIL BOSS!), I hate everything about them. I like western RPGs like the Elder Scrolls and Dragon Age.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both. FF is the biggest offender. I hate the style, I hate the combat, I hate the story (AGNSTY TEENAGER AND HIS LOVESLAVE SAVE THE WORLD FROM THE EVIL BOSS!), I hate everything about them. I like western RPGs like the Elder Scrolls and Dragon Age.



I know what you mean. I have only played one FF for any amount of time over ten minutes, and I couldn't finish it. I got to the final/semi-final boss. They do have some beautiful scenes, though, but when it goes from awesome quality to 'aaah! Fuck, my eyes!' quality, it makes me wince.


I do enjoy the Kingdom Hearts, though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I know what you mean. I have only played one FF for any amount of time over ten minutes, and I couldn't finish it. I got to the final/semi-final boss. They do have some beautiful scenes, though, but when it goes from awesome quality to 'aaah! Fuck, my eyes!' quality, it makes me wince.
> 
> 
> I do enjoy the Kingdom Hearts, though.


I played the first one and enjoyed it for being so damn weird and unique, but then it started getting more and more suparkawaii faggy and I never played past the first one.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I played the first one and enjoyed it for being so damn weird and unique, but then it started getting more and more suparkawaii faggy and I never played past the first one.



I've only played the second one. Doubt I could play the first just because of the gameplay difference. It's good for when I want to hack-n-slash. The beginning is rather droll w/out much fighter, but later fights get more exciting.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've only played the second one. Doubt I could play the first just because of the gameplay difference. It's good for when I want to hack-n-slash. The beginning is rather droll w/out much fighter, but later fights get more exciting.



I remember the end of the first one. I don't remember the fights being to hard but the last level was pretty cool and trippy,  then all of a sudden you fight one of the weirdest fucking things I've seen in a video game.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know some people on my FA watch list have some obsession with the movie, drawing fanart or other doodles of that dragon (fortunately not rule #34, though). I just don't get it, the movie looks like any other shitty generic CGI animated movie where everything has to be LOLWACKY all the damn time because kids movies aren't allowed to be even slightly serious anymore.
> 
> Also, that dragon looks more like a fucking toad or salamander or something. I miss ye olde animated classics like The Secret of NIMH or Disney's old stuff.



How to train your dragon - Avatar redux.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll probably watch it on the internetz.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> How to train your dragon - Avatar redux.



O_O
orly?


----------



## rcdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon...haven't seen it yet. I don't know if I'll go see it while it is in theaters or not, but I definitely want to see it when it comes out on DVD. It looks like a really good family movie, but I don't know if it's worth about $15 per person (including popcorn and soda).


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll either rent it when it comes out, or get an illegal copy whenever...


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> orly?



Judging by the responses in this thread, yes. 

Though of course this thread is not a very good estimate of the fandom as a whole...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll probably see it when it comes out on DVD, but only for Gerard Butler, not so much for the winged salamanders they're trying to pass off as animated dragons, or at least that's what Toothless looks like.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakajLet's talk about lizard-like aliens with wings that live in low-gravity environments![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The ones who are thought to come and enslave the human race when Nibiru comes back around btwn 2012 and 2014?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 30, 2010)

I plan to go see it tommorw, or later todat actualy, since it early morn. Might go see in Imax 3d



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you wanna be a dragon anyways? You'll just get beat up by warriors, mages, and rogues who want phat lewtz.


 
they always made a good snack so far, but my dragon (me) dosent store or horde treasure, and i dont live in a cave(or town either)

I have other reasons for living(no it not that get your mind out of the gutter, well maybe some but not that much)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I plan to go see it tommorw, or later todat actualy, since it early morn. Might go see in Imax 3d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad. You're going to get attacked by a 25 man raid because they want the epicz you drop.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad. You're going to get attacked by a 25 man raid because they want the epicz you drop.


 
dont carry anything either 
Only 25? i took out that many in my sleep. My dragon is nothing related to those types seen in movies or games, so thats a poor reference.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> dont carry anything either
> Only 25? i took out that many in my sleep. My dragon is nothing related to those types seen in movies or games, so thats a poor reference.


Nope too bad, you gunna get raided boy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> The ones who are thought to come and enslave the human race when Nibiru comes back around btwn 2012 and 2014?



Or the other ones, that just want to be friends.

Or the ones that want to annihilate us all.

Or maybe even the ones that eat tacos.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope too bad, you gunna get raided boy.



Mmmmm...raid....

Wanna start a group and put up an lfm?


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 30, 2010)

At first I wasn't interested but then I heard
SPOILERS!!!



that the kid loses his leg





END SPOILERS!!
so I might see to appease the little sadist voice in my head


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or the other ones, that just want to be friends.
> 
> Or the ones that want to annihilate us all.
> 
> ...


kay lets kill all the dragons here.

Dragons arn't even that cool


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay lets kill all the dragons here.
> 
> Dragons arn't even that cool



I hear that if we kill Dragoneer, he drops an uber-rare admin key, which unlocks the admin chest.

Let's get our fellow human Cirno in on this.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I hear that if we kill Dragoneer, he drops an uber-rare admin key, which unlocks the admin chest.
> 
> Let's get our fellow human Cirno in on this.


Kay I'll tank he'll heal you DPS.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay I'll tank he'll heal you DPS.



Awesome.

I'll spam FireWalls.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I'll spam FireWalls.


watch out dragons have a high fire resistance


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> watch out dragons have a high fire resistance


Only red dragons retard the others don't >=[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> watch out dragons have a high fire resistance



His avatar is wearing a santa hat. He's an ice-type.

Extra damage all around.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> His avatar is wearing a santa hat. He's an ice-type.
> 
> Extra damage all around.


Make sure you stay at it's sides to avoid tail swipe and breath attacks.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Make sure you stay at it's sides to avoid tail swipe and breath attacks.



It would be easier if these thorn patches were all around.

I keep failing my Reflex save >:V .


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It would be easier if these thorn patches were all around.
> 
> I keep failing my Reflex save >:V .


Noob you should've brought potions or grinded a few more levels >=[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Noob you should've brought potions or grinded a few more levels >=[



Can't grind, even if I wanted to. You only get exp for doing quests, and there are repeat penalties.

I have buffs.

Besides, this is on elite.

Hey, I crit'd a FireWall!

That pissed him off.

Oh shi-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Can't grind, even if I wanted to. You only get exp for doing quests, and there are repeat penalties.
> 
> I have buffs.
> 
> ...



Watch your aggro my taunt is on CD! >=[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Watch your aggro my taunt is on CD! >=[



I can't help being awesome.

I was doing a few thousand damage every few seconds before that crit.

Damn bastard has a couple hundred thousand hp.

He's just the kid, too. 

After this we get to fight the mother.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can't help being awesome.
> 
> I was doing a few thousand damage every few seconds before that crit.
> 
> ...


Oh well she's easy as long as you don't break the eggs and aggro whelps.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well she's easy as long as you don't break the eggs and aggro whelps.



Don't forget to use the floating crystals.

They do awesome damage.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't forget to use the floating crystals.
> 
> They do awesome damage.


The healer can go on crystal duty. Can't have the tank dragging the boss all over the room trying to hit them.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The healer can go on crystal duty. Can't have the tank dragging the boss all over the room trying to hit them.



You have to drag the on under them before destroying them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have to drag the on under them before destroying them.


Yeah but we don't get the achievement if we do that. Use the crystals to kill the whelp adds.


----------



## Liam (Mar 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> im not even a dragon and i wanna se that movie! :3



That movie would fail incredibly bad if most everyone who isn't a dragon didn't want to see it.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 30, 2010)

enough kids would be interested and people who like the sappy adorable movies that make ya laugh and go "awww" for the whole thing XD


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2010)

*Onixya takes a deep breath*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Onixya takes a deep breath*


OSHI-

GOD DAMN YOU FUCKING SCRUBS GET OUTA THE DEEP BREATH THEY DON'T GET ANY LOOT NOW


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 30, 2010)

By the way its critically important that everyone (in existence) remembers not to sneeze on any dragons. They could catch a cold. Which would be mildly inconvenient. That's not very considerate.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OSHI-
> 
> GOD DAMN YOU FUCKING SCRUBS GET OUTA THE DEEP BREATH THEY DON'T GET ANY LOOT NOW



VIOLATE THAT WALL LIKE YOU WOULD IF IT WERE YOUR GIRLFRIEND!!


----------



## sethisto (Mar 30, 2010)

Wish there were some girly female dragons to fawn over in the movie.

It was still awesome though


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really, I'm just not really interested in it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 31, 2010)

Meh, I've read the book before it was even considered to be a movie...
They've done the character art all wrong


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Wish there were some girly female dragons to fawn over in the movie.
> 
> It was still awesome though


QTFU


----------



## Taralack (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OSHI-
> 
> GOD DAMN YOU FUCKING SCRUBS GET OUTA THE DEEP BREATH THEY DON'T GET ANY LOOT NOW



WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## Stahi (Mar 31, 2010)

Liam said:


> That movie would fail incredibly bad if most everyone who isn't a dragon didn't want to see it.



No one's a dragon, though.  Everyone who sees it is human.


----------



## Good Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

Stahi said:


> No one's a dragon, though.  Everyone who sees it is human.

















 sorry I couldn't resist


----------

